# Sacramento and Denmark to duel for Guinness indoor sound record tonight



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It’s not every day that an NBA basketball game becomes the site of Guinness World Record testing, and as you might have heard Sacramento Kings fans are wasting no time putting their grassroots organizations to work by attempting to break the indoor sound record of 106.6 dBA previously set by the fans of the Bucks (plus a few Clippers fans) at the Bradley Center in 2008.
> 
> The idea started when one of the leaders of #HereWeStay effort (@HereWeStayED), Kevin Fippin, started using social media to drum up support to target Friday’s nationally televised ESPN game for an attempt to break the record.
> 
> ...


Would be nice for those fans if they can get that arena rocking again.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

The Bucks hold the record? The loudest i have heard the Bradley Center the last 10 years is when opposing stars are hitting game winning shots


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They broke the record.


----------

